# New coop



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

Just getting into pigeons, just built this coop

It's 8x8 inside a pole barn.

Front wall with a kids window











roost










nesting Wall, not sure how the feed cups will work for nests.










My outside Apairy/settling cage











The plan is to release and have the birds return to the settling cage and trap threw into the coop


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice loft looks good! however you might be right about using the cups for nest they might not work. looks like you have plenty of room some nice nest boxes would put the finishing touch! to your loft plus I think your birds would love the privacy and space


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think they will nest on the floor before they use those cups. If they would use them you may have a lot of babies dead on the floor. If I were you I would put shelves about 12" wide x 16" long with a 2" high board around it and have the front board removable, so you can scrape it out. This way when the birds leave the bowl they can still sit on the shelf without falling off. If having them hanging on the wall instead of nest boxes is what you want That's one way to do it that would work and be safe for the birds. You could make them out of scrape wood and it wouldn't cost anything.


----------



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I think they will nest on the floor before they use those cups.


Really? They all ready sit in them. And none sit on the floor.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

collins said:


> Really? They all ready sit in them. And none sit on the floor.


*Nice secure loft and I love the aviary. They are okay for perches, but they need nest boxes and bowls to raise babies.

also, they need some ventilation in there, I don't see any openings under the eaves.Is there any more places you can add ventilation?

here is the link to some really nice nestboxes:

*http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

The entire ceiling is open, half the front wall is open, both ends of the barn are always open unless really cold. I would think that's enough ventilation, no?

Thanks for the tips on the nest bowls guys. I will change that up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They will probably use the cups for perches..looks like you need more perches.. I think at some point they would nest in the cups and if you are just changing the eggs out with fake ones and never going to breed then it would not matter that they did use them just to sit fake eggs. If they raised young in those I can see the weaning process being difficult and they would have no room for feeding two squabs in that when they grow large before weaning..they could also fall out with the excitment of being fed.. better to have boxes. I think you did a great job on the loft!


----------



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You need seperate perches inside because they will fight each other if they all have to sit on the same perch.


----------



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You need seperate perches inside because they will fight each other if they all have to sit on the same perch.



I have over 1 foot per bird roosting space. At this point, I don't see a problem with fighting. Do you mean seperate perches for the nesting wall?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No, I mean when you have a long perch like that the birds will fight with each other on the perch because there's nothing separating them, especially during breading season. You have enough perch space. The birds should be able to sit on a perch and claim it as his or her own and not be able to be harassed by other birds. You could put dividers on the long perches to make like box perches.


----------



## collins (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a great idea, thank you


----------

